# WOT Box 2 Step wiring diagram



## Catman79 (Jan 3, 2019)

I found this if anybody is interested.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Man those are tiny!

This is inserted:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is attached: (You can only reach attached in the advanced menu.)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you insert instead of attach, you can double click on the image and make it larger. (Unless you use URL to post pics, then it will only be as large as the original)


----------



## Catman79 (Jan 3, 2019)

How do I insert. It's useful info.


----------

